# Old Gold and new Steel



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

This was a bit of a saga and I had to change the design half way through. The inlays were supposed to be 'inside' the flats of the hex, but I was fractional off centre and it looked poor. So I just extended them to overlap the sides of the hex stainless steel. Two long inlays and a short one for the side with the clip.
The material is Antique Gold acrylic, twist finial, Parker style refill and donor clip.

I'm pretty pleased with the end result. Hope you like it too!!!. :wink:
Any questions, comments or critiques welcome:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's a few pics of how it was made, if you want to see them. The last pic shows the back of the pen, behind the clip side.:wink:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 13, 2010)

Skippy,
      Very well done!!! Looks like the Virtex on steroids. Still not certain how you get the inlays in place.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah.. now things make a little more sense! I was picturing you filing down a bolt
from round to square and wondering if your forearms looked like Popeye's.
Or at least you would have invented an electric file.. :tongue:
Did you need to make some custom parts to hold the hex shape?
This is a good looking piece.. and it's nice to see some of what goes on
behind the finished product


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 13, 2010)

*WOW*​ 
that is really, really nice​ 
at first look I thought the inlay was wood then I read your post.​ 
Great work it's nice to have a mill. I have a mini metal lathe 7x12 I just love it.​ 
Good job


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> Did you need to make some custom parts to hold the hex shape?


 
Funny you should mention that Charlie. As you can see, I used the QCTP that I got from you and I learned something new about my lathe.
I checked that the bottom of the tool holder was perfectly parralel to the carriage and it is.....BUT while I was doing the set up, I discovered that the cross slide actually travelled downwards when it was advanced forward. It was only a gnats hair out, so I simply skimmed the bottom of the holder with a bigger end mill ( which I also got from you!! :biggrin: )
Clamping it the holder wasn't difficult, even on edge. I placed it in the holder and temporarily clamped it to the back surface of the holder ( to keep it straight. Then clamped it down with the grub screws. A bit of brass protects the top corner of the hex from the screws. 

Glenn, the inlays were pretty straight forward. I used a drum sander to round the ends over till each ends was a good fit. The inlays are fractionally longer than the cutout in the steel. I placed one end of the inlay in one end of the cutout and slightly bent the inlay so I could get the other end in. This left a slight bow in the middle. I then just clamped it up and warmed it with a heat gun and allowed to cool before glueing them in.:wink:


----------



## el_d (Jun 13, 2010)

Pretty freakin sweet Skip. I still want to be like you when I grow up.:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 13, 2010)

Skip as always job well done. You are so way ahead of many of the turners here with your skill level and it helps to have the toys but it is always good to see these creations and gets us mere mortals thinking. :question:

Question: what type mechanism are you using and is it possible to see the workings???  If you had a problem with the transmission is it possible to replace it with your design or will it have to be drilled out???  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wizard (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful pen !!! Was the hex portion of the pen done on the mill and the nib end done with the lathe? Great finish and photograph !! Outstanding !!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> ..........Question: what type mechanism are you using and is it possible to see the workings??? If you had a problem with the transmission is it possible to replace it with your design or will it have to be drilled out??? ......


 
Just a stock twist mech, similar to the one in an Elegant Beauty type kit.
Easily removed. LOL, I really did once made a complete pen but it couldn't be opened to get a refill inside!!!:redface::biggrin:




wizard said:


> Beautiful pen !!! Was the hex portion of the pen done on the mill and the nib end done with the lathe? Great finish and photograph !! Outstanding !!!


 
The hex comes in lengths of around 300mm. 'Milling' and point and drilling done on the lathe. I don't have a milling machine but sure would love one.:biggrin:


----------



## btboone (Jun 13, 2010)

Pretty fancy horizintal milling machine you have there!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks pretty hexy to me.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool pen Skip . I have one of those fancy horizontal milling machines too . I use it to mill the flutes in the taps I make :biggrin: 
Seriously why don't you get one of those milling attachments that replace the QCTP ?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 13, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Just a stock twist mech, similar to the one in an Elegant Beauty type kit.
> Easily removed. LOL, I really did once made a complete pen but it couldn't be opened to get a refill inside!!!:redface::biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Skip, thanks. A picture is worth a 1000 words. That explains it.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm in awe....once again.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 13, 2010)

That is an amazing piece of art Steve...holy cow, well done!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Cool pen Skip . I have one of those fancy horizontal milling machines too . I use it to mill the flutes in the taps I make :biggrin:
> Seriously why don't you get one of those milling attachments that replace the QCTP ?


 
Do you mean one of those milling heads that bolt to the back of the lathe bed??  If so, I don't see the point really as I rarely need to mill anything longer than 200mm and I can get that with my cross slide and the tool in the headstock. I do have a vertical slide which is great and also other goodies like a rotary table with index plates. 
Proper dedicated milling machines aren't much more expensive than the bolt on type and not as limiting. Also, the carriage on a lathe is designed for 'downward' pressure into the bed but vertical milling on a lathe can try and lift the bed. I'll just keep saving my pennies till I can afford a better one. Setting up is another story, believe it or not, it took me much much longer to prep the lathe to do this milling than the job itself. All the framework around the carriage is just to make dead stops for each end of the cuts.:wink:

Thanks for the comments guys:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

More outstanding work. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

This is what I was talking about , it bolts to the cross slide . while not very big it does give some milling functionality and it's not too bad a price .
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3766&category=1


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> This is what I was talking about , it bolts to the cross slide . while not very big it does give some milling functionality and it's not too bad a price .
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3766&category=1


 
That's what we call a vertical slide:wink: Got one and it has a swivel base too.

To anyone thinking about getting a ML, this is one of the reasons to get the biggest, heaviest and longest you can. ( Roy!!!:wink: )


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 13, 2010)

wow, steve, you really did it again! Outstanding craftsmanship!


----------



## Laurenr (Jun 13, 2010)

That pen is Awesome. Incredible craftsmanship!!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Steve. you make wonderful pens, but this is by far my favorite. I won't be surprised to find one of the major makers steeling that design.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## bitshird (Jun 13, 2010)

Skip, Nice thinking a very nice looking pen! I was wondering what is the purpose of the Aluminum frame around the top of the saddle, and cross slide? is this for support for the cross slide? or to hold a video camera?


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


>


 
LOL, it's been a while since I had that kind of reaction from a lady:tongue:



bitshird said:


> Skip, Nice thinking a very nice looking pen! I was wondering what is the purpose of the Aluminum frame around the top of the saddle, and cross slide? is this for support for the cross slide? or to hold a video camera?


 
Hiya Ken,
looks more complex than it is. All it did was to provide a dead stop for both ends of the cuts. This way I didn't have to keep count of the dial indicators. The four horizontal frame sections are secured to the back of the carriage and travel with it, the thick vertical piece was the stop. I could have chopped it up to make it look neater, but I use it for other stuff too.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 13, 2010)

Skip, That is really cool. You sure know how to work a metal lathe. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## David Keller (Jun 13, 2010)

Another fantastic pen.  I love it.


----------



## Bree (Jun 13, 2010)

KILLER pen.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2010)

I just saw your post. WOW, that is top notch. I am very impressed with your pens. You are truly an accomplished artist. Nicely Done....

Love to see more of these on your web site. Awesome job....


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 13, 2010)

skiprat said:


> LOL, it's been a while since I had that kind of reaction from a lady:tongue:.




It's ok, you get used to it. :biggrin:

Thanks for the 'splainin


----------

